# Trovoada no mar (ao largo de Portimão) - 01-04-2019



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2019 às 21:34)

A última madrugada ainda trouxe uma surpresa, com uma linha de células convectivas a desenvolver-se a Sul de Portimão-Sagres. Apesar de estar um pouco longe de terra, ainda deu para fazer uns cliques a partir do Molhe de Ferragudo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Podem ver todo o álbum aqui: https://www.extrematmosfera.com/trovoada-01042019
️️


----------



## windchill (2 Abr 2019 às 23:44)

Muitos boas, como sempre!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2019 às 09:42)

windchill disse:


> Muitos boas, como sempre!



Muito obrigado Nuno! Isto aqui no Algarve tem que se aproveitar todos os breves momentos onde uma trovoada se digna a aparecer! eheh!


----------

